# JDO -> keine Maps



## equin (24. Feb 2012)

Hallo,

ich arbeite gerade mit der Google App Engine und einer JDO Datenbank. Laut dieser Docu Definieren von Datenklassen mit JDO - Google App Engine - Google Code
unterstützt JDO keine Maps? Ist das eine Einschränkung von Google oder von JDO? Und gibt es einen Grund warum das nicht möglich ist?

Viele Grüße
equin


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (25. Feb 2012)

Scheint an GAE zu liegen. Passt vielleicht nicht so gut zu BigTable

Issue 1265 - googleappengine - Add java.util.Map support for persistent fields - Google App Engine - Google Project Hosting


----------



## maki (25. Feb 2012)

Liegt an GAE/J,

ist nicht die einzige "Lücke".

DataNucleus: GAE/J and JDO/JPA


----------

